# WoW und T-Home Entertain?



## Maprilia (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ihr
Zu meinem Thementitel benötige ich Erfahrungswerte. Habe im Augenblick ne 16000 DSL Leitung und bei WoW ne Durchschnittslatenz von cirka 20ms. Mir ist jetzt das T-Home Entertainment Packet mit ner 16000+ Leitung angeboten worden, bei dem man ja auch sein Fernsehen über den Splitter bzw. Router empfängt. Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungswerte inwieweit sich der Fernsehempfang, bei gleichzeitigem spielen auf die Latenz in WoW auswirkt?

Danke für Antworten


----------



## Aluarin (25. Dezember 2009)

Zu 16.000 kann ich dir nix sagen, aber bei meinem Entertain mit VDSL 25 wird pro geschautem TV-Sender aufm Router ne IPTV-Bandbreitenauslastung von ca. 6 MBit angezeigt (nicht HD-Sender) ... da dürfte dann also selbst bei deiner 16k Leitung noch genügend Luft sein.

Ich hab als Router den Linksys WRT54GL mit DD-WRT Firmware, was die Standard-Telekomhardware dazu sagt (CPU-Auslastungstechnisch) müsste auch wer anders beantworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DruffDruff (25. Dezember 2009)

Der Ping wird etwas schlechter sein, da Interleaving aktiviert wird. Ich kann aber problemlos spielen, wenn ich IPTV laufen habe.


----------



## RizMaX (25. Dezember 2009)

wie sich das auswirkt?  garnicht!    ich war in hannover einer der ersten 100 t-home kunden (frisches netz, kinderkrankheiten ect.) mit ner 25er leitung.

ich konnte raiden, saugen, fernsehschauen UND gleichzeitig auf nen anderen kanal aufnehmen (dank der box) und hatte ne latenz so um die 50ms rum.

nun bin ich umgezogen hab ne 6000er (schneller gehts hier leider nicht) 130ms beim spielen (ohne das ich nen download habe) und weine t-home hinterher....


hoffe konnte dir damit weiterhelfen :-)



*edit*
grad nicht gecheckt   16+

damit kannste alles das machen was ich mit der 25er machen konnte, nur ohne saugen^^


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (25. Dezember 2009)

geh auf gar keinen fall zu t-com die haben so eine scheiß verbindung du hast dann irgendwie alle 5min dc ich rate dir ganz stark davon ab bin selbst betroffen


----------



## Maprilia (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ihr
Danke für die Antworten. Ist also ne Überlegung Wert. Das Interleaving würde mür eventuell zu denken geben.


Cyklan No.1

Habe meine jetzigen Anschluss auch bei der T-Com. Null Probleme, super Download und super Ping.
*


*


----------



## DruffDruff (25. Dezember 2009)

Cyklan schrieb:


> geh auf gar keinen fall zu t-com die haben so eine scheiß verbindung du hast dann irgendwie alle 5min dc ich rate dir ganz stark davon ab bin selbst betroffen



Das liegt mit Sicherheit nicht an der Telekom, sondern an der Person die vor deinem Computer immer sitzt.


----------



## gargomir (25. Dezember 2009)

Cyklan schrieb:


> geh auf gar keinen fall zu t-com die haben so eine scheiß verbindung du hast dann irgendwie alle 5min dc ich rate dir ganz stark davon ab bin selbst betroffen



bin auch bei t-com, und hatte in 3 jahren wow vielleicht 3 dc's......soviel dazu!


----------



## Serafan (25. Dezember 2009)

Machs nicht. T-Home Entertain und WoW laufen NICHT zusammen!

Wir haben zu Hause T-Entertain und vor 2 Wochen gab es da ein Update der Firmware. Seit dem läuft WoW nicht mehr wenn Entertain an ist. Bzw. man kann sich nicht mehr einloggen, solange der Media Reciver an ist.


----------



## Griese (25. Dezember 2009)

Cyklan schrieb:


> geh auf gar keinen fall zu t-com die haben so eine scheiß verbindung du hast dann irgendwie alle 5min dc ich rate dir ganz stark davon ab bin selbst betroffen




Telekom hat das beste Netze in Deutschland. Aber hey..hauptsache wieder T-Com gebasht. Und die Zeiten in denen das "In" war, sind 3 Jahre rum.


----------



## Yosef (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann dir auch nur von T-Com und co abraten. Geh lieber zu einem regionalen Anbieter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (25. Dezember 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Telekom hat das beste Netze in Deutschland. ....



Ich glaub die haben sogar das EINZIGE. In mein Haus führt jedenfalls nicht eine T-com-Leitung, eine 1&1-Leitung, eine Alice-Leitung, eine Zitronia-Leitung und eine Banania-Leitung.

Insofern ist es auch dummes Geschwätz ob die nun gut oder schlecht sind. An wen man nun für die Benutzung dieser leitung bezahlt ist völlig wurscht und was man an Leistung letztendlich bekommt auch nicht vom Anbieter abhängig.

T-com ist nicht besser oder schlechter als andere, gegen die spricht eigentlich "nur" dass sie uns preislich zig Jahre lang nach Strich und Faden abgezogen und verarscht haben als sie das Netz und die ANschlüsse noch nicht anderen zur Verfügung stellen musste - und dass sie uns wahrscheinlich auch heute noch x cent pro MINUTE zahlen lassen würden wenn sie sich nicht dem Markt stellen müssten. Jaaaa ok das war nicht die Frage ^^.


----------



## GsusIsAlive (25. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe auch T Home und bin zufrieden. WoW + Saugen + TV & Aufnahmen gleichzeitig ohne Probleme.

Aber der Kostenfaktor ist bei T Home doch schon ziemlich hoch. Muss jeder selber wissen. Bin seit vielen Jahren T-Online Kunde und habe nie große Porbleme gehabt mit denen.

Gruß Grég


----------



## Igoar85 (25. Dezember 2009)

Also ich bin bei Unitymedia und habe keine Probleme. Habe HD Fernsehen, 20k Leitung und VoIP und kann auch alle Programme aufnehmen. Das Grundpacket 3 Play kostet 20 euro/monat und gegen aufpreis bieten die einen Reciever an mit dem man das Fernsehn Programm aufnehmen kann (5 Euro/monat). Und bin vollstens zufireden. Ich habe einen persönlichen Techniker, der für die Anlage zuständig ist, die Firma sitzt bei mir im Ort und reagiert auch binnen weniger stunden drauf bei Problemen (Nicht so wie bei der T-Com wo der 2. Techniker nicht weiß, was der 1. gemacht hat etc.). Preis/ Leistung ist die Telekom zwar auch gut, aber viel zu teuer, denn das was ich bei der t-com für 54,95 Euro bekomme, bekomme ich bei Unitymedia für sage und schreibe 20 Euro und noch ne bessere leitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighthawk2001 (25. Dezember 2009)

Hab selber T-Home Entertain 16000 und hab troz IPTV, Youtube Stream, TS, X-Fire, ICQ und WoW keine probs. Und DC´s habe ich auch nicht (24h trennung ausgenommen)


----------



## Magickevin (25. Dezember 2009)

T-Com ist abzocke hoch 10.. Um da rauszukommen musste es 5 Monate vorher Abmelden oder einfach nimmer Zahlen

Letzteres ist nicht zu empfehlen da sich sämtliche kleinere Anbieter von T-Com ihre Auskünfte besorgen


----------



## Griese (25. Dezember 2009)

Magickevin schrieb:


> T-Com ist abzocke hoch 10.. Um da rauszukommen musste es 5 Monate vorher Abmelden oder einfach nimmer Zahlen
> 
> Letzteres ist nicht zu empfehlen da sich sämtliche kleinere Anbieter von T-Com ihre Auskünfte besorgen




Du musst einfach zur rechten Zeit kündigen...steht auch in deinem Vertrag so.

Und das ist definitiv schlimmer bei 1und1.


----------



## Tikume (26. Dezember 2009)

Leute, euch ist schon klar dass es sowas wie Vertragslaufzeiten gibt? Wenn ihr damit ein Problem habt sucht euch einen Anbieter der euch monatlich kündigen lässt ...

Steht gut sichtbar auf der Seite:


> Mindestvertragslaufzeit 12 Monate; automatische Verlängerung um jeweils 12 weitere Monate, sofern keine fristgerechte Kündigung schriftlich eingeht.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Dezember 2009)

Nighthawk2001 schrieb:


> Hab selber T-Home Entertain 16000 und hab troz IPTV, Youtube Stream, TS, X-Fire, ICQ und WoW keine probs. Und DC´s habe ich auch nicht (24h trennung ausgenommen)



/sign habe auch keine probleme und die 24 std trennung kommt bei mir nur recht selten vor^^


----------



## Elpidio (26. Dezember 2009)

Meine persönliche Erfahrung: Entertain mit 16+-Leitung vorhanden, keine Probleme beim Zocken, Surfen und gleichzeitig Fernsehen. Bin seit vielen Jahren Telekom-Kunde und hatte nie Probleme. Nur einmal war ich zwei Jahre Kunde bei der Konkurrenz, weil ich dachte sparen zu können, aber da fingen dann die Probleme an und bin deswegen wieder zurück gewechselt. 

Ich glaube, dass das, was einige hier über T-Home ablassen, einfach nur deswegen ist, weil Telekom-Bashing halt so in ist und man die anderen Anbieter gerne dann idealisiert. Die Telekom ist nunmal nicht der billigste Anbieter, wird sie wohl auch nie sein. Ein Großteil dazu trägt sicherlich die Regulierungsbehörde dazu bei, die die Konkurrenz auf dem Markt fördern will und dem ehemaligen Staatskonzern und Ex-Monopolisten natürlich auch in der Preisgestaltung bzw. beim Netzzugang für die Konkurrenten in die Parade fährt. Zudem trägt die Telekom noch die Bürde der Lasten aus der Vergangenheit, z.B. viele für das Unternehmen teure Beamte aus der Zeit als Staatskonzern. Die Konkurrenten haben ganz andere Preisgestaltungsmöglichkeiten. Für den nicht informierten Kunden sieht das dann natürlich immer nur so aus, als ob die böse böse Telekom alle nur abzocken will. ("Vodafone/Alice/1&1 machen´s mir billiger!")


----------



## wunschwerner (26. Dezember 2009)

ich habe das t-home paket mit 16k leitung und haben 2 rechner und 2 mal tv an der leitung hängen und wenn alle 4 laufen gibs keinerlei probleme bei irgendwelchen spielen mit der latenz


----------



## Viridian (26. Dezember 2009)

hier, hab auch 16K leitung. hatte bis vor 6 mohnaten noch nen ping von 20 ( im WoW ) dann haben sie ne port auf meine strasse geändert.
 seid demm habe ich nen ping von 200+, ich habe die t-com schon angerufen aber sie wollen es nicht rückgängig machen bzw, sie streiten ab etwas geändert zu haben ( in meiner stadt gab es 1 woche lang nur ne DSL 2k leitung weil es probleme gab ) danach war mein ping so schlecht aber NUR bei WoW ( ports etc sind im router etc frei )
bin aber sonnst mit t-online sehr zufreiden, vorallem das anbrechnen der WoW spielzeit gefällt mir sehr gut.

aber sobald bei mir VDSL kommt steige ich aber so oder so um.

wer eine idee hat, warum mein ping so hoch ist, kann es ja eintfach mal nebenbei anhängen.


----------



## iomega1 (26. Dezember 2009)

Der Fernsehstream braucht grad mal ca. 3k.
Eine zusätzliche Aufnahme nochmal 3k.
Da bleibt bei einer 16+ Leitung (die ja konstant ist bei Entertain) immer noch 10k zum zocken über.
Wem das nicht reicht ... dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
Also im allgemeinen geht das locker ohne große Schwierigkeiten.
Da bleibt sogar noch Luft für nen Download.


----------



## Zenarus (27. Dezember 2009)

iomega1 schrieb:


> Der Fernsehstream braucht grad mal ca. 3k.
> Eine zusätzliche Aufnahme nochmal 3k.
> Da bleibt bei einer 16+ Leitung (die ja konstant ist bei Entertain) immer noch 10k zum zocken über.
> Wem das nicht reicht ... dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr.
> ...



Korrekt.

Ich selbst nutze auch T-Home mit 16.000er Leitung und kann mich nicht über die Latenz beschweren, egal ob ich nur Rechner anhabe oder nebenbei noch der Fernseher läuft.


----------



## Pyrodimi (27. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe AON-TV das ist das Österreichische Pedant (TV over IP, Video on Demand, etc) Technisch war bei mir nur ne 8000er drinnen davon nimmt sich die Settop Box etwa 4MB und die restlichen teilen sich meine Freundin und ich mit je einen Rechner.
Erfahrungsbericht: Die Box läuft auf jedenfall stabil, der mitgelieferte Router teilt die Bandbreite für die Box strikt ein und verhindert so zum Bsp Fernsehabbrüche selbst bei HD Sendern oder Filmen.
Ich selbst kann noch den ein oder andren Torrent und Winamp Online-Radio laufen haben und habe eine MAX-Latenz von 115 was absolut unspürbar ist in WoW (In Schootern etc wo niedrige Latenzen wirklich wichtig sind is eh niemand so dumm noch n Tottent anzuhaben oder sonstige Späße, und dann hab ich auch ne Latenz von MAX40)
Bei meiner Freundin am Laptop verhält is sich ebenso.
Selbst wenn wir beide alles anhaben und die Box läuft geht die Latenz nicht über ein Limit wo es zu Lags kommt.


----------

